# Public Service Announcement!



## e.Blackstar (Mar 8, 2006)

To all Photobucket users:
"In order for Photobucket.com to permit you to use the Services, you grant to Photobucket.com a perpetual, universal, non-exclusive, royalty-free, transferable, license to use, copy, distribute, modify, print, display and otherwise exploit in any manner any User Content and to enable third parties to use the Services to do the same." -the modified Photobucket Terms of Service


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 9, 2006)

And what did the previous Photobucket Terms of Service say?


----------



## Halasían (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes, what do you expect, especially from their free service?
In the legalese of accepting the service when you registered there is a clause that says that they can change the terms of service at any time.
Bottom line: If you want your online pics to be your own, you need to get your own server and then activate 'no-copy' safeguards.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 9, 2006)

I know it's not unreasonable...it was a sudden change, that's all, and I wanted everyone to know.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 10, 2006)

i cant believe that, its awful... *closes photobucket account*


----------

